# ESX Vision 800.4 on Ebay



## lac379 (Apr 8, 2008)

ESX Vision V800.4 car amplifier **lowered reserve** - eBay (item 160519051726 end time Dec-18-10 09:15:33 PST)

Yes, it is mine. Just trying to get some extra exposure.


----------



## silkyjohnson (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to have 800.2. Loved that amp but it broke down, then I sent it out to Cali to a shop, that kept it after I paid, and can't sue from out of state . Good luck on your auction !!!


----------

